# Me singing "Time to Say Goodbye"



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I am Elena House and I am 13 years old. I love classical music. 
This is my first time singing in another language and using a green screen.
I would love to hear your suggestions


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought your singing was lovely and shows improvement over the past year. The green screen effect is so creepy I had to turn the video off and just listen to the audio.

Why do you post same video in two different forums on the same board?


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Lunasong for your nice comment. 
I love opera, but this song is not exactly opera. I was hoping some opera singer could critique my singing, so I can learn something. 
Have a nice week!


----------

